# Gaggia classic



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all.... would anyone who has a Classic please pm me as I have just purchased one and have some questions that I would like to ask.

Many thanks... take care... Frederick


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Frederick

PM sent, happy to answer a few questions

Feel free to post them here as well so that others can learn about their machine also.

I'll be in your area on Saturday morning around 1030 and then again in the afternoon around 5-6pm if you would like a hands-on demo at all.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Fred

I really enjoyed meeting you and helping you enjoy create your first hand-crafted cappuccino

I've no doubt that you'll be enjoying a few more before the end of the weekend.

PS - Nice machine too!


----------



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Glenn..... Yes I also enjoyed our meeting and please let me thank you for taking all that trouble with me and also your excellent advice and help. The classic does not seem such a mysterious gadget now and after your help if anything goes wrong I will not stand there with a blank look on my face.

After your advice I have ordered another tamper so now I will be completely kitted up.

Once again Glenn ... many many thanks for your help.

Take care.... Fred.

















ps... I will be going to the post office to get a suitable envelope to return the grinder top today.


----------

